
Ask HN: Most compelling evidence of climate change? - fernandohur
I&#x27;m asking this here not because this is a climate change forum but because I think a lot of smart, introspective and skeptic individuals frequent HN.<p>The question is simple, what is the most compelling evidence that climate change is happening?<p>Alternatively if you have good evidence to believe that climate change is not happening please share it.<p>In any case please link to the source so we can validate your statement and let&#x27;s keep the conversation friendly.
======
titojankowski
I think HN is a great platform to discuss climate solutions because it _isn’t_
a climate change community. Curious to hear from others as well!

To me, how “real” something is correlates roughly with the number of people
pursuing it, and how vigorously they pursue it.

To that end, we started Impossible Labs in 2016, skipped over the whole
“climate debate” of the 1990s and 2000s, and started putting our full time
work into climate solutions.

That’s why I helped create [http://airminers.org](http://airminers.org). It’s
an index of 80+ startups and projects pursuing climate change as an economic
opportunity, mining carbon dioxide from the atmosphere. To me this is pretty
solid “proof”, though by no means science-based.

However, I also wrote a popular article “no one gives a fuck about climate
change”:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14492180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14492180)

The article’s HN discussion sparked the Carbon Doomsday project and git repo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16332595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16332595)

